# Schönheitsfehler bash - unknown_domain

## Tranalogic1987

Hallo Leute, habe hier eine art Schönheitsfehler. Und zwar steht bei mir zurzeit beim Bashlogin

```

This is zaepfchen.unknown_domain

```

Ich möchte aber dass das unknown_domain wieder auf (none) stehen haben, nur weiss ich nicht wie.

Habe einen DHCP NETGEAR RP614 Router, also rennt bei mir keine Domain.

Wenn ihr Auszüge von Configs braucht, dann sagt mir Bitte welche.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

LG

Tranalogic

PS: Habe leider das erst nach 'nem Update, weiss aber nicht mehr welches Programm das war (vl. sogar die baselayout)

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

Du mußt den FQDN in /etc/hosts pflegen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Namen  :Very Happy: 

MfG

BM

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Hallo Baer,

danke für deine Antwort, hab mich nach dem FQDN informiert und habe das etwas nervige "unknown_domain" mit dieser Anleitung behoben:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

Anstatt (none) hab ich halt jetzt "linnet.local" stehen, macht aber nichts.  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und einen schönen Abend noch.

LG

Tranalogic

----------

## root_tux_linux

/etc/conf.d/hostname und /etc/hosts richtig?

z.B. meine /etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="gentoo64"

```

z.B. meine /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       gentoo64.linux gentoo64 localhost

```

----------

## tost

Lösungen (wobei einige mit neueren Baselayout Versionen veraltet scheinen, sollte daher vlt. auch mal im Sticky-Thread geändert werden)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-142797.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-184370.html

Grüße

----------

